# Pass the gravy



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well after three days I finally connected with a Tom. From the reports from friends throughout the state and my own experiences I can say the birds are definitely hen'd up right now. Gobbling on the roost and shortly thereafter, but the mature birds are pretty quiet after that. I even had a flock of about 20 birds in front of me on Friday. Anyways, I finally connected on Sunday morning. Had this guy come in strutting and putting on a show. Took him at aobut 40 yards. Would have liked to shoot the butterball hanging behind him but the others were getting nervous and knew something was up. This guy was thinking about nothing but love and well he got some lovin from my 11-87. 2nd year bird 9" beard 5/8 spurs, 19lbs. Good luck to all those still in pursuit. I think it is gonna be another week or two before the hunting gets easier.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

congrats on the bird


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...dad has been saying the same thing. He thinks the hunting is going to get better in a week or two.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

congratulations, I sure hope they become more responsive soon around here,I can`t get any birds to commit beside the hen and tom that came in last week and than hung up just out of range,time out in the field is all that one can do!


----------

